
Three good reasons you should use Amazon Web Services, and one bad - dshah
http://petewarden.typepad.com/searchbrowser/2008/10/three-good-reasons-you-should-use-amazon-web-services-and-one-bad.html
======
manishsm
Nice post. I agree to many of the upsides of using AWS or for that matter any
other webservice, but down side is that, cutting over to your own scaled
system later would be difficult. Also, when a system scales there is a lot of
money saved by efficient engineering (initially costly though). Paying per-use
fee is not economically scalable as it adds significantly to the Opex. Keep in
mind that the best monetization vehicle for most Web2.0 technologies is online
advertising; which pays per access and is little, so such a per-use Opex will
never let the profits scale.

For early-startup and prototyping AWS is definitely a good option.

------
petewarden
Thanks manish, you're right I'm definitely focused on my immediate needs, but
your points about the later cost are good to think on...

